# Sump pump inside or outside?



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

Where is the best place to put a pump?

I'm in the midst of designing a sump but I'm unsure whether to have the pump inside the sump or mounted outside.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

one issue would be heat, internal transfer their heat to the water, external typically to the air. thus it will bump your temp up a bit in the summer, but heat your tank the rest of the year. not really an issue if you have AC.


----------



## pacific (Apr 21, 2010)

One advantage to having the pump inside the sump is if there's any leak in the hose connection to the pump, you don't end up with a flood. In fact you won't even realize it is leaking.

I had a set-up at one point with an external UV, a cheap made-in-China knock-off brand. My hose connections were all good, but after 2 years the UV unit itself developed a slow leak. Fortunately it didn't happen while I was away, and I caught it before I had a flood.


----------



## bailey (Apr 24, 2010)

probabyly one of the best post of lately. mine is external. that way i have control of water temp. as stated befoe, water temp is the main concern. i personally woud go outside.

bailey


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

pacific said:


> One advantage to having the pump inside the sump is if there's any leak in the hose connection to the pump, you don't end up with a flood. In fact you won't even realize it is leaking.
> 
> I had a set-up at one point with an external UV, a cheap made-in-China knock-off brand. My hose connections were all good, but after 2 years the UV unit itself developed a slow leak. Fortunately it didn't happen while I was away, and I caught it before I had a flood.


After what you said... if i ever build a sump, it's definitely inside!


----------

